# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا هوشبری ؟ مسئله این است !

## Amiiin

سلام دوستان
خوبین
من موندم تو انتخابای آخرم پرستاری رو اول بزنم هوشبری رو آخر یا بالعکس ؟
با دلیل بگید فقط

----------


## milino

من شنیدم هوشبری فقط تالیسانس هست
اینجوری باشه پرستاری بهتره

----------


## Amiiin

Up

----------


## reza1995

پرستاری بخون

----------


## somi

پرستاری پرستاری پرستاری

----------


## shahab74

والا توی جامعه ما الان یه جورایی تب پرستاری اوفتاده خیلی خواهان داره با توجه به نیاز جامعه رو هم در نظر بگیری یا استخدامی های وزارت بهداشت میبینی که اوضاع پرستاری خیلی بهتره خصوصا شمایی که پسر هستید(پرستار مرد نسبت به خانم خیلی کمتره)من جای شما باشم اول پرستاری رو میزنم بعد میرم سراغ هوشبری ولی رشته هوشبری هم خیلی رشته خوبیه صرفا به خاطر حرف من و دوستان تصمیم نگیرید از دانشجویان هوشبری هم حتما پرس و جو کنید در مورد رشته هوشبری

----------


## Amiiin

> پرستاری پرستاری پرستاری


علت؟

----------


## Amiiin

> پرستاری بخون


علت ؟

----------


## somi

> علت؟


استخدامش بیشتره

----------


## Dr_farid

پرستاری از نظر بازار کار خیلی بهتره.مخصوصا برای پسرا و مردا

----------


## مشاور 1

هوشبری هم خوبی های خاص خودشو داره  اولا پرستاری هم مثل مهندسی نفت داره اشباع میشه  رفتار همکاران ما متاسفانه با پرستار ها خوب نیست پرستاری هم دوستان گفتند  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

پرستاری از لحاظ علمی-قدرت تصمیم گیری بیشتر-تنوع کاری بسیار بیشتر-حقوق بیشتر-استخدامی و بازار کار بسیار بیشتر-امکان پیشرفت و ادامه تحصیل و مهاجرت از هوشبری بهتره...

----------

